# Helvetica mystery -- PowerPoint, Word



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey folks,

I have Windows 7 with Microsoft Office 2010.

Some time back, I created a presentation on PowerPoint, and I wanted the typeface to be Helvetica, and I don't remember how I did it, but I somehow got Helvetica into it.

But my C://Windows/Fonts folder doesn't have Helvetica in it.

And when I create a blank presentation, Helvetica is not one of the typeface choices.

Anyone have a clue why I have this situation?

And here's what I want: I want Helvetica to be one of the typeface choices in Microsoft Word.

Thanks!

The attached images are screencaptures from 2 different PowerPoint files on my computer:


----------



## Abe999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's some info about Helvetica:
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/do-add-helvetica-font-word-2007-home-t3942710.html


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You may have copied another presentation that used this font. It may have been embedded and were able to continue using it in the said presentation.

Do a Google on "Helvetica", and you should find many free copies out there.


----------



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

I did Google lots before posting here.

The general consensus is that one has to pay for Helvetica, but not for one of the Helvetica equivalents.

But I don't want a Helvetica equivalent. Arial is considered a Helvetica equivalent, but they're quite different, aesthetically speaking.

It's still a bit mystery how come I've got a Powerpoint file in my PC that has Helvetica. I actually use that Powerpoint file as a template, so now I can get Helvetica in my Powerpoints.

BUT -- I still can't figure out how to get Helvetica directly or indirectly into Word.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You can not until you pay for it.
You should not even be doing what you are doing in Powerpoint.


----------

